# Need advice on Cumberland



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am heading down to cumberland on the 17th next month for my first striper trip. I am good on catching striper, but what about the walleye in that lake?

Has anyone here ever trolled for walleye there, need specifics on lures. Is it just like trolling on erie? 

thanks in advance


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm actually down at Lake Cumberland right now on a sales route and a tackle shop we went into today said people have been buying up blade baits like crazy lately and the man ordered some Vibe's off us. Most likely being used in the river or lake for walleye. Hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## Cincikahuna (Apr 14, 2009)

I am planning on going to cumberland on March 21-22. I was going to start a post but figured I'd just join in on this one. I have never been to cumberland nor have I fished for stripper. I would welcome any information. I have a small boat and will be staying in Summerset. So I am looking for information about where to put in, and the best methods to try for strippers. 
Thanks in advance. 
To the OP, if you would be willing I'd love to hear about your trip after you get back since I will be heading down so close to your trip.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never gone fishing for strippers either. Do you use $1 bills for bait???


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

UFM82 said:


> I've never gone fishing for strippers either. Do you use $1 bills for bait???


Classic!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## johnwells (Feb 5, 2011)

Cincikahuna said:


> I am planning on going to cumberland on March 21-22. I was going to start a post but figured I'd just join in on this one. I have never been to cumberland nor have I fished for stripper. I would welcome any information. I have a small boat and will be staying in Summerset. So I am looking for information about where to put in, and the best methods to try for strippers.
> Thanks in advance.
> To the OP, if you would be willing I'd love to hear about your trip after you get back since I will be heading down so close to your trip.


You can launch at Burnside state park or Lees Ford marina.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

have only fished there one time, and we were after stripers. we were on a charter boat. but the only thing we caught was a big small mouth. it was the last of may and it had been raining cats and dogs, and the water was real high and getting higher. we trolled with with spoons. the capt said that they usely get some eyes and smallmouth just trolling spoons, but with all the rain the fishing just plane sucked. but from talking to the capt i would say the same baits you use for eyes anywhere elce would catch fish there. spoons, cranks, harnesses. but i would try the spoons and cranks first as this should give you a better chance at picking up some stripers as well. good luck on your trip.
sherman


oh yea, the capt did say early in the year the best way to get the stripers was to pull the boat up to the bank in some of the rivers coming into the lake and just use live shad and use barrel sinkers and put them above a barrel swivel then use about a 3 ft leader. and just fan out your rods casting out into the stream. hope this helps somebody.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Presentation is key. Fold your bills long ways and neat and your sure to get a bite!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Haven't been there in many years, but used to catch a bunch of nice walleye.

Last trip was during early fall and there were walleye on the main lake points near the dam in 15-25 FOW.

Years ago we used to fish the point of an island in the main lake area not far from Jamestown dock. One end sloped gradually and we always caught eyes there. 

It is huge lake and there could be eyes anywhere and everywhere but I know i would probably start looking at all of the points where the main creeks meet the main lake and then start moving back the creeks to secondary points. If I didn't find them by them I would just concentrate on strippers


----------



## Cincikahuna (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for all of the info. 
I will be fishing for stipers and appreciate the advice. 
Now if anybody knows where I can get strippers in the area that would be good too. Especially ones that bite for a dollar..........I think they snub their nose at 1's.........um that's what I hear at least.


----------



## bucont (May 14, 2011)

I have fished strippers on this lake with a guide in the fall. He managed to get us 5 fish on downriggers over suspened bait. Jigs and swim baits behind the riggers, 25 to 50ft back, 20 to 30 ft deep.
These fish were taken in the main lake in front of the state lodge again not far from Jamestown dock.

The guide stated that spring is prime in the river, shiners for the most part.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I grew up on Cumberland - plenty of great eye fishn' - my cousin started a fishing report specific to the area on facebook recently - post some requests for current info I'm sure you'll get bit: 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/141221345942751/

I still have property in area called Jabaz - can't go wrong, even if you never get bit the entire trip you'll always wanna go back- just plain old beautiful and MASSIVE.

Pretty sure TVA continues to hold lake down low for ongoing dam repairs- the sights of the lowered lake were AMAZING!

nip


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Cincikahuna,

I will still be there when you are......just PM me your number and I can give you some way points while we are down there. 

Thanks for all the info everyone......much appreciated.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Well, just got back from the trip. The striper were hard to find but we did manage some keepers. Fished below the dam also with a limit of trout and all the mountain tarpon you could catch in a day. 

Caught striper, smallies, gar, large mouth, kentucky bass, catfish, white bass, trout, and a 17" crappie. All in 5 days. 

Highly recommend the lake. Very cheap to stay at the lake and docks are $15 a day. 

Just be aware, the ramps are hellacious right now because of the draw down. You need twice the truck to pull big boats out of the water. The ramp we used had a turn at the end in it. When you still had the boat in the water, the back transducer was reading 80 FOW. lol

The dirt ramps are almost better cause they follow the lay of the land.


----------



## hay683 (May 19, 2010)

I am going down may 9th for the first time with a few other guys that have fished the lake. We are going to try the night bite for striper, anyone ever do any good at night?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

